# Dukes Pasadena Crusie Nights ~ 2009



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

All New for '09


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

WELL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

is this a one time event or is it more then once a year? thanks...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 13 2009, 04:00 PM~12693754
> *is this a one time event or is it more then once a year? thanks...
> *


future dates on bottom of flyer.... Most are right, Decembers is a day ahead... :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

good luck posted on the Old Memories Website

Old Memories


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 14 2009, 04:25 AM~12695756
> *good luck posted on the Old Memories Website
> 
> Old Memories
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD "DUKES"


----------



## 48mario54 (Mar 19, 2006)

:nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 11 2009, 09:25 PM~12675026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: HOPE TO MAKE SOME THIS YEAR , OLD MEMORIES EAST SIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jan 23 2009, 10:38 AM~12792790
> *:yes: HOPE TO MAKE SOME THIS YEAR , OLD MEMORIES EAST SIDE :thumbsup:
> *


hope you can to come on down :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT
:cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

DATS "VALENTINES DAY" DUKES!!!!! :uh:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

the big M will b there :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 9 2009, 03:09 PM~12953334
> * DATS "VALENTINES DAY" DUKES!!!!! :uh:
> *


you got your months mixed up Together valentines is in February not March


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

YOUR WIFES GONNA HAVE A LITTLE WAIT.....


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=G2G_Al,Feb 8 2009, 11:01 PM~12946978]












:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Feb 11 2009, 08:54 AM~12971807
> *you got your months mixed up Together valentines is in February not March
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL!! I"LL BE THUR!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 11 2009, 09:25 PM~12675026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: 







: will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 18 2009, 08:02 PM~13044833
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


firme :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Feb 11 2009, 07:16 AM~12971520
> *the big M  will b there :biggrin:
> *


firme :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 15 2009, 10:31 AM~13008953
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOL!! I"LL BE THUR!!
> *


firme :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 27 2009, 04:25 AM~13126578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is not no post up flyer section whats up with that brother this is a Dukes topic not City Wide


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Mar 2 2009, 10:53 PM~13160879
> *this is not no post up flyer section whats up with that brother this is a Dukes topic not City Wide
> *


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 8 2009, 10:01 PM~12946978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 11 2009, 10:25 PM~12675026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Come on all you Riders i need your help one of Dukes Pasadenas member was shot and killed on Sunday March 1st his name was Carlos a.k.a Chopper he was 37 and left behind Children so on Saturday March 14th we will be takeing donations at our cruise night for his Family Thank You Very Much Dukes Pasadena .


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Mar 4 2009, 05:46 PM~13183000
> *ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

RIP Carlos!!!
Our Prayer are with the Family!!


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

See you then Larry.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Mar 4 2009, 10:50 PM~13186678
> *Come on all you Riders i need your help one of Dukes Pasadenas member was shot and killed on Sunday March 1st his name was Carlos a.k.a Chopper he was 37 and left behind Children so on Saturday March 14th we will be takeing donations at our cruise night for his Family Thank You Very Much Dukes Pasadena .
> *


I'm sorry Larry & Duke's Pasadena, Our prayers out to his familly. :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

CITYWIDE RIDERZ WILL BE IN DA HOUSE 2 SUPPORT!!


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

condolences from a.v dukes,
well be thier to support familia dukes!
we will be keeping you in our prayers,


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

CITY WIDE WILL BE THERE FOR SUPPORT.. :thumbsup:


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

RIP Carlos :angel: You will be missed! He loved 4 door caddys.


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

will be there to support and donate for the family
Our prayers out to the family.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 4 2009, 10:36 PM~13187153
> *RIP Carlos!!!
> Our Prayer are with the Family!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Mar 4 2009, 11:40 PM~13187603
> *See you then Larry.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 4 2009, 11:58 PM~13187705
> *I'm sorry Larry & Duke's Pasadena, Our prayers out to his familly.  :angel:  :tears:  :angel:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GCORONA53_@Mar 5 2009, 06:39 PM~13195562
> *condolences from a.v dukes,
> well be thier to support familia dukes!
> we will be keeping you in our prayers,
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Mar 5 2009, 07:11 PM~13195918
> *CITY WIDE WILL BE THERE FOR SUPPORT.. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Mar 5 2009, 09:05 PM~13197022
> *RIP Carlos  :angel: You will be missed! He loved 4 door caddys.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Mar 6 2009, 12:22 AM~13198561
> *will be there to support and donate for the family
> Our prayers out to the family.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Mar 4 2009, 09:50 PM~13186678
> *Come on all you Riders i need your help one of Dukes Pasadenas member was shot and killed on Sunday March 1st his name was Carlos a.k.a Chopper he was 37 and left behind Children so on Saturday March 14th we will be takeing donations at our cruise night for his Family Thank You Very Much Dukes Pasadena .
> *


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

uffin:  uffin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

MY PRIMO WILL BE MISSED :angel: ALLWAYS IN OUR HEART~


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Mar 6 2009, 10:24 PM~13205807
> *MY PRIMO WILL BE MISSED :angel:  ALLWAYS IN OUR HEART~
> *


Yeah homie he will be missed me and my family are going to miss him alot going to picnics sitting talking about cars playing around with my boys him bringing his kids down to our cruise night to help run the show he was a cool homie were going to miss you carlos alot homie 
:angel: RIP keep rideing that caddy on those streets of gold homie


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

Everybody,car clubs,solo riders and spectators we need your help march 14th we will be having our first cruise night of the year and we will be takeing donations for our members family. Carlos gonzalez 37 year old Duke's pasadena member who was shot and killed on march 1st we are asking everybody to please come and donate what you can for the family anything will help THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

one more week


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

I REMEMBER WE USED TO BULLSHIT WITH EACH OTHER ALOT AT EVERY CRUISE NIGHT. AND HOW HE TALKED ABOUT HIS TROKITA AND WHAT HE WAS DOING TO IT. HE WAS EXCITED TO GET IT DONE, AND BRING IT TO THE CRUISE AND SHOWS. HE WAS ONE OF THE NICEST PERSON YOU CAN MEET AT THE CRUISE. HE WILL BE MISSED ALOT. IT WILL BE DIFFERENT NOT BEING ABLE TO BULLSHIT WITH HIM ANYMORE. R.I.P. CARLOS. YOU'LL ALWAYS BE MISSED, BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 10 2009, 01:17 PM~13238026
> *I REMEMBER WE USED TO BULLSHIT WITH EACH OTHER ALOT AT EVERY CRUISE NIGHT. AND HOW HE TALKED ABOUT HIS TROKITA AND WHAT HE WAS DOING TO IT. HE WAS EXCITED TO GET IT DONE, AND BRING IT TO THE CRUISE AND SHOWS. HE WAS ONE OF THE NICEST PERSON YOU CAN MEET AT THE CRUISE. HE WILL BE MISSED ALOT. IT WILL BE DIFFERENT NOT BEING ABLE TO BULLSHIT WITH HIM ANYMORE. R.I.P. CARLOS. YOU'LL ALWAYS BE MISSED, BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

A.V DUKES WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

<span style=\'color:green\'>TEMPTATIONS & DELFONICS LINK!!!!  </a>


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## 48mario54 (Mar 19, 2006)

:angel: r.i.p. :angel:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

ON BEHALF OF OLDIES C.C. S.G.V. OUR CONDOLANCES FOR THE GONZALES FAMILIA,AS WELL AS THE THE DUKES C.C. R.I.P. CARLOS....... :angel: :angel:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Mar 11 2009, 11:47 PM~13256953
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>TEMPTATIONS & DELFONICS LINK!!!!  </a>
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

BUMP!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

*ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC FAMILY OUR DEEPEST SYMPATHIES GO OUT TO CARLOS'S FAMILY AND TO THE DUKES FAMILY. WE WILL BE THERE TOMORROW TO SUPPORT :angel: :angel: :angel: *


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

WILL BE THERE HOMIE :angel: 








R.I.P CHOPPER :angel:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: today :biggrin:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

see you wuys there


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

FIRST DUKE'S CRUISE NIGHT OF THE YEAR IS TODAY!!! DON'T MISS IT ALWAYS THE BEST ONE :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Mar 14 2009, 11:28 AM~13280087
> *FIRST DUKE'S CRUISE NIGHT OF THE YEAR IS TODAY!!! DON'T MISS IT ALWAYS THE BEST ONE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

^^BUMP^^^^


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

been trying to go since last year  and ...... once again i have to work :angry: next month for sure ,even if i have to call in sick


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Had a good time out there tonight Dukes.... :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

JUST GOT HOME FROM DUKES, GREAT TURN OUT, WILL BETHERE NEXT MONTH FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Any flicks from last night?


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Had a great time guys :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great turnout :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanx for having me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Great photos Andy! Sorry I missed it! I'll be there next month! Jae


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 15 2009, 07:44 PM~13289457
> *Great photos Andy! Sorry I missed it! I'll be there next month! Jae
> *


Thanks Jae :biggrin: :biggrin: Hope you doing good?


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

PRIDE C.C.SO.CAL HAD A GOOD TIME GOOD TURN OUT DUKES :thumbsup: R.I.P.CHOPPER :angel: :angel:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

NICE!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NICE PICS DUKES! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 15 2009, 02:19 PM~13287156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Mar 16 2009, 01:08 PM~13296130
> *NICE PICS DUKES!  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


THANKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunchbawkz (Mar 15, 2009)

I had such a great time!!! Me and my girlfriend and daughter were there with our big beige dog!!!! My Mastiff loved all the attention from everyone!!!

Here is one pic I took.....


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

On behalf of Duke's Pasadena Thanks to all solo & all Car clubs for your support For showing up at our Cruise night & for helping raise money for the Gonzalez Family


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: well said Rene thank you for everyones support without you guys it wouldnt have been possible had over 90 cars for our first show and the money that was raised for the Gonzales Familia was $470.00 Thank you very mutch If anyone would like to still donate any type of funds for the Gonzales family pm me and i will let you know where to send it ok once again Thank You Dukes Pasadena :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 5 more days :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Easter Weekend :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

gonna try to make it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: whats up Ohana :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Apr 8 2009, 07:36 AM~13516015
> *:biggrin:  whats up Ohana  :biggrin:
> *


HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS ON SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Apr 8 2009, 01:41 PM~13519821
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS ON SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: me to :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:  T T T


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 1 2009, 09:13 PM~13460506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

TODAY


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: today :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

PICS ????? :dunno:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME LIKE ALWAYS! HOPE TO SEE YOU @ OURS THIS SUNDAY!
~~~~DISTINGUISHED CC~~~~

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Apr 13 2009, 06:20 PM~13565915
> *PICS ????? :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: none yet :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Apr 13 2009, 06:33 PM~13566085
> *WE HAD A GOOD TIME LIKE ALWAYS!  HOPE TO SEE YOU @ OURS THIS SUNDAY!
> ~~~~DISTINGUISHED  CC~~~~
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: glad you had a good time :biggrin: should be there at yours :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: next show on May 9th stay tuned for flyer come on down and win some mothers day presents from the raffle :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Flyer will be up soon, copy is at the shop!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Apr 16 2009, 07:25 AM~13592676
> *:biggrin:  next show on May 9th stay tuned for flyer come on down and win some mothers day presents from the raffle  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Apr 14 2009, 07:49 PM~13578475
> *:biggrin:  glad you had a good time  :biggrin:  should be there at yours  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Apr 20 2009, 05:22 PM~13634504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Apr 20 2009, 04:22 PM~13634504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice flyer who made those for you :biggrin:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

you know 









will be @ the next 1


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

whats up larry u know i'll be there with the family!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Apr 22 2009, 06:12 PM~13659801
> *you know
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj mateo_@Apr 23 2009, 06:57 AM~13665175
> *whats up larry u know i'll be there with the family!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: next show May 9th hope to see everyone back :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: this is Dukes topic not a Citywide topic only one flyer post up is needed not 10


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Next show MAY 9th hope to see you all there


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

Q- VO PASADINA DUKES


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 29 2009, 06:09 AM~13726517
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 30 2009, 03:08 PM~13745095
> *WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Dukes :biggrin:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Additional space added call Nick 252-2729


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: next saturday :biggrin:  7 days away hope to see everyone back :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:  5 more days away :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

is it this weekend? :uh:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

yes sir it shold be a cool show pluse the food good its a family affaire and and its at night :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 29 2009, 06:09 AM~13726517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there Larry. :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: whats up homeys got 4 more days whos ready  :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:  3 more days


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 2 more days


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

you know 

DISTINGUISHED C.C.



WILL BE THERE


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@May 7 2009, 07:32 PM~13821132
> *you know
> 
> DISTINGUISHED C.C.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@May 8 2009, 11:03 AM~13827476
> *ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: nice show about 55 cars out not bad for mothers day weekend thanks to everyone who showed up :biggrin: sorry no pictures


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: next show June 13th


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Happy Mothers Day to all the Mothers out there from Dukes Pasadena :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 15 2009, 10:55 AM~13896452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: T T T!!! FOR DA "CHOLOTE" LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES WERE HAVING A NEW CRUISE NIGHT IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY IT WILL BE AT A 50'S STYLE DINER CALLED STARS RIGHT HERE ON 20445 SHERMAN WY AND MASON IN THE CITY OF WINNETKA/CANOGA PARK STARTS AT 4P.M TO ? SO COME ON DOWN THIS FRIDAY 5/22/09 HAVE FUN AND EAT SOME GOOD FOOD AND KICK BACK AND LOOK AT ALL THE NICE CARS ALL TYPES OF CARS OUR WELCOME


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Duke's To The Top !!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm: :420:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

DUKES TO THE TOP


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@May 23 2009, 08:50 PM~13980922
> *DUKES TO THE TOP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@May 23 2009, 11:07 PM~13981762
> *
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@May 24 2009, 06:53 PM~13986538
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: whats up chuckles


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: its almost that time again 10 more days whos comeing out this time


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

whats up larry u know me and the family are there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 5vmore days :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 3 2009, 05:25 PM~14086477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ill Be there!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 3 2009, 05:25 PM~14086477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup: 

Duke's Crusie Nights are the bomb :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:biggrin: ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE~


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

maybe this month ............. depends on work , *AGAIN* :angry:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

*SHOW IS TODAY!*


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

today


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:yes:i hope


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: nice show 65 cars not bad for a cloudy gloomy day sorry no pictures :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

SORRY WE DID NOT MAKE IT THIS MONTH. I AM WORKING ON MY ENGINE FOR MY MC, HAVE TO GET IT DONE BY NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!! WE WILL BETHERE NEXT MONTH FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dukes Pasadena would like to thank all yhose that showed up to our cruise night last night Tradition= 10 cars- Lost Angels= 4 cars - Reality=2 cars - Citywide =7 cars- Legends = 1 car - The Council = 2 cars - Antique Style = 2 cars - Night Crowd = 5 cars - Styalistics = 2 cars - Unauthorized = 4 cars - Viejitos = 2 cars - Kings Of Kings = 3 cars - One Bad Creation = 1 car - Classified = 1 bike - Mexcali = 1 bike - Gangs To Grace = 1 Dj and many other solo riders came on out once again Thanks from Dukes Pasadena next show is July 11 th hope to see everyone back


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jun 14 2009, 09:23 PM~14190846
> *Dukes Pasadena would like to thank all yhose that showed up to our cruise night last night  Tradition= 10 cars- Lost Angels= 4 cars - Reality=2 cars - Citywide =7 cars- Legends = 1 car - The Council = 2 cars - Antique Style = 2 cars - Night Crowd = 5 cars - Styalistics = 2 cars - Unauthorized = 4 cars - Viejitos = 2 cars - Kings Of Kings = 3 cars - One Bad Creation = 1 car - Classified = 1 bike - Mexcali = 1 bike - Gangs To Grace = 1 Dj and many other solo riders came on out once again Thanks from Dukes Pasadena next show is July 11 th hope to see everyone back
> *


DAMN LARRY!!! You forgot to mention :


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

:biggrin:  TRADITION IE had a good time like always!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Jun 15 2009, 10:45 AM~14194408
> *DAMN LARRY!!! You forgot to mention :
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

whats going on :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:420:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

IM BACK FROM THE DEAD AND IM READY 2 ROLL.... :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 23 2009, 07:53 PM~14277224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we are rolling deep to this one.........after cypress.........


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Jul 1 2009, 12:09 PM~14353052
> *we are rolling deep to this one.........after cypress.........
> *


  Firme


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Jul 1 2009, 12:09 PM~14353052
> *we are rolling deep to this one.........after cypress.........
> *


 :biggrin: how many :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LETS ALL MEET UP THERE AT 7:30 AND KICK IT AND HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Happy 4th of July to all be safe :biggrin:


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jul 1 2009, 10:10 PM~14357963
> *:biggrin:  how many  :biggrin:
> *


just from san fernando about 10 cars


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

we will be there!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Jul 4 2009, 05:10 PM~14381778
> *just from san fernando about 10 cars
> *


cool :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Jul 4 2009, 06:07 PM~14381972
> *we will be there!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jul 6 2009, 08:58 PM~14397974
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

see you guys this weekend :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

how do i get there ? just kidding :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 3 2009, 05:25 PM~14086477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 9 2009, 09:39 AM~14423129
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


why put up a old flyer


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Next show this Saturday July 11th hope to see everyone out its gonna be a nice Hot day :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Today :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jul 10 2009, 06:41 AM~14432250
> *   Next show this Saturday July 11th hope to see everyone out its gonna be a nice Hot day  :biggrin:
> *


On my way :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Had a Goodtime


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

JUST GOT HOME,HAD A GREAT TIME AS ALWAYS.SEE YOU NEXT MONTH!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jul 11 2009, 10:01 PM~14447099
> *Had a Goodtime
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Jul 11 2009, 10:46 PM~14447377
> *JUST GOT HOME,HAD A GREAT TIME AS ALWAYS.SEE YOU NEXT MONTH!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Next show August 8th hope to see everyone back at the spot thanks to all that came down to support Dukes Pasadena's cruise night :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll post more later. :biggrin:


----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

Wasup Larry?

Thanks for the hospitality on behalf of HIGH IMAGE.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jul 13 2009, 07:16 AM~14455718
> *DISTINGUISHED HAD A GREAT TIME AGAIN!! GRACIAS! SEE
> EVERYONE @ CARLS JR JULY 26..  *


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

MORE TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

nice pictures Andy anymore :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jul 15 2009, 07:47 AM~14480256
> *  nice pictures Andy anymore  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah alot more, i'll be posting more later, Thanks Larry :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Central Cal Duke's '63 at the Duke's Pasadena Cruise Night 7-11-09


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

good lookin out posting the pics. had a good time.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Jul 16 2009, 06:43 PM~14497274
> *good lookin out posting the pics. had a good time.
> *


It was nice talking to you guys, glad you had fun. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Larry's ride at the Duke's picnic earlier in da day.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lugee65 (Nov 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Jul 14 2009, 09:17 AM~14468190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

a whats up larry give me a call, i cant find your number, you got mine so hit me up thanks. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Jul 16 2009, 02:37 PM~14495010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN 35 IM WORKING ON GETTING MINE


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:  next show august 8th hope to see everyone back flyer comeing soon  :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jul 26 2009, 04:42 PM~14587202
> *:biggrin:  next show august 8th hope to see everyone back flyer comeing soon  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: whats up Adam :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 27 2009, 06:36 AM~14591585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks Alex :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Jul 16 2009, 12:55 PM~14493987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: whats up Bigrayman


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

im always there to grab a good burger but my car is at home still under construction when i get it to run all the way to valley blvd im hoping i can win my first trophy for the wosrt under constuction :roflmao: :thumbsup: na this crusie nights are nice i like going there everyone that just passes by knows about that spot my neighbors co workers, how couse you guys been there for a long time and everyone passes by valley blvd every night even my boss from work keep up the good work larry ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Aug 1 2009, 11:06 PM~14650446
> *im always there to grab a good burger but my car is at home still under construction when i get it to run all the way to valley blvd im hoping i can win my first trophy for the wosrt under constuction  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: na this crusie nights are nice i like going there everyone that just passes by knows about that spot my neighbors co workers, how  couse you guys been there for a long time and everyone passes by valley blvd every night even my boss from work keep up the good work larry ttt  :thumbsup:
> *


  Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

4 more days :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

3 more days  whos comeing out


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 5 2009, 09:53 PM~14689550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Is it saturday or sunday  i've heard otherwise..


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Aug 7 2009, 12:25 PM~14704030
> *Is it saturday or sunday  i've heard otherwise..
> *


ITS ON SATURDAY 5PM 10PM


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 5 2009, 09:53 PM~14689550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


to the top


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Today :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

Will be there tonight good kick back place to kick it


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Aug 8 2009, 10:44 AM~14711445
> *Will be there tonight good kick back place to kick it
> *


 :biggrin: Gracias


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 2:30 time to load up and get ready :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 3:30 on my way hope to see everyone there :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

LIKE ALWAYS THOSE BURGERS ARE GOOD AND AFTER YOU EAT A GOOD MEAL YOU CAN CHECK OUT THE NICE RIDES OUT SIDE .
nEVER bEEN THERE YOUR MISSING IT . :biggrin: 



















man this bike is sweet i LOVE this Bike


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: nice show about 55 cars showed up The Council came in with 9 along with Car Formers Euro Club had 9 cars to High Image Euro Club came in with 6 cars Xplizit Euro Club had 1 car Citywide had 3 cars One Bad Creation had 3 cars Kings OF Kings had 4 cars Elusive had 1 car Mexcali had 2 bikes Perspective had 1 car and 1 bike Azusa had 1car and a whole lot of Solo Riders where out to Thanks to all of you that make Dukes happen see you back next month September 12th


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Aug 8 2009, 11:28 PM~14715068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One Bad Creation car club took a cruise out to Dukes Last Night


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Aug 9 2009, 08:17 AM~14716164
> *One Bad Creation car club took a cruise out to Dukes Last Night
> *


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

SORRY I MISSED THIS ONE, HAD FAMILY PROBLEMS. SEE YOU NEXT MONTH :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Aug 9 2009, 05:30 PM~14719499
> *SORRY I MISSED THIS ONE, HAD FAMILY PROBLEMS. SEE YOU NEXT MONTH :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin: thats cool brother see u next month :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

STOPPED BY AND I DIDNT SEE AL OR HIS 68! WHAT HAPPENED? GOOD SHOW, THOUGH! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Aug 11 2009, 12:09 PM~14736311
> *STOPPED BY AND I DIDNT SEE AL OR HIS 68!  WHAT HAPPENED?  GOOD SHOW, THOUGH! :biggrin:
> *


68 is in peices, getting it done finally or at least trying... Told myself it will not come back out unitll it is done...

But I was there!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 11 2009, 12:56 PM~14736787
> *68 is in peices, getting it done finally or at least trying...  Told myself it will not come back out unitll it is done...
> 
> But I was there!!!
> *


SOUNDS GOOD, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Aug 12 2009, 06:45 AM~14745053
> *SOUNDS GOOD, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!
> *


X2  :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## SHORTDAWG909 (Aug 12, 2009)

DUKES PASADENA CRUISE NIGHTS 8/8/09 LA PUENTE


----------



## SHORTDAWG909 (Aug 12, 2009)

DUKES PASADENA CRUISE NIGHT 8/8/09 LA PUENTE


----------



## SHORTDAWG909 (Aug 12, 2009)

DUKES PASADENA CRUISE NIGHTS 8/8/09 LA PUENTE


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

this week who's comeing out :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 1 2009, 08:44 PM~14954067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im down i go after the the our style fuddruckers show


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

COUNT ME IN... :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Tomorrow night!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: whats up jente you guys ready :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: today :biggrin:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

THE COUNCIL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE ... WHATS UP LARRY!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Sep 12 2009, 08:43 AM~15059529
> *THE COUNCIL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE ... WHATS UP LARRY!!
> *


  nada just kicking it :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

I"LL BE THERE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WITH MY VIEJA IN TOW!!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

IT WAS A GOOD NIGHT YESTURDAY 80+ CARS THAT WERE THERE HERE IS A PIC I TOOK IN THE DARK ONE BAD CREATION GETTING READY TO ROLL IN :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

GOT THERE LATE , BUT HAD A GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 13 2009, 01:10 PM~15067665
> *GOT THERE LATE , BUT HAD A GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks Ray its always good haveing you there better late than never :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Next show comeing up on October 10 th flyer comeing soon thanks to all that make Dukes happen hope to see everyone back :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Sep 14 2009, 06:57 AM~15074319
> *:biggrin:  Next show comeing up on October 10 th flyer comeing soon thanks to all that make Dukes happen hope to see everyone back  :biggrin:
> *


no pic's ?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

A BIG Q-VO TO DUKES....THANKS FOR THE GOOD TIME ME AND OHANA HAD...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

*THE COUNCIL HAD A GOOD TIME HOMIE. ALWAYS NICE TO SEE IT KRACKING. SEE YOU HOMIES AT THE NEXT ONE.*


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Sep 14 2009, 09:48 PM~15084417
> *THE COUNCIL HAD A GOOD TIME HOMIE. ALWAYS NICE TO SEE IT KRACKING. SEE YOU HOMIES AT THE NEXT ONE.
> *


 :biggrin: Firme :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_Ohana_CC_@Sep 14 2009, 08:16 PM~15083277
> *A BIG Q-VO TO DUKES....THANKS FOR THE GOOD TIME ME AND OHANA HAD...... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by philyphil_@Sep 17 2009, 06:56 AM~15106810
> *LOG ONTO STICKAM.COM/1UPRADIO TO HEAR COMMERCIAL FREE MUSIC AND WE WILL BE DJING LIVE TONIGHT AT 730pm ct. SO LOG ON  AND SHOW SOME LOVE AND PROMOTE YOUR EVENT PASS THE WORD !
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

CITY WIDE C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Sep 19 2009, 11:49 AM~15127055
> *CITY WIDE C.C WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 21 2009, 11:54 AM~15142186
> *FOR CONTACT INFO CALL
> TOMMY AT 213 200-1615
> JOHNNY AT 626 831-4581
> *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 14 2009, 09:23 PM~15083398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

NOW, IF YOU DON'T HAVE A COSTUME, 
DON'T LIKE TO DRESS UP, THAT'S FIRME!!!!

THAT DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN'T COME DOWN!!!

<span style=\'color:red\'>*THERE IS <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>NO DRESS CODE!!! 
EXCEPT, NO SHORTS , TANG TOPS, & FLIP FLOPS!*</span>

WEAR YOURS COLORS, EVEN BETTER!!!

LIKE I SAID, THIS EVENT IS JUST FOR YOU, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Sep 24 2009, 02:59 AM~15171689
> *NOW, IF YOU DON'T HAVE A COSTUME,
> DON'T LIKE TO DRESS UP, THAT'S FIRME!!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: whats up Bugsy :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Sep 24 2009, 07:29 AM~15172434
> *:biggrin:  whats up Bugsy  :biggrin:
> *



TRYING TO GET THIS SHOW GOING FOR EVERYONE TO HAVE A GOOD TIME!!

HOW YOU BEEN LARRY? :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Sep 24 2009, 06:37 AM~15172500
> *TRYING TO GET THIS SHOW GOING FOR EVERYONE TO HAVE A GOOD TIME!!
> 
> HOW YOU BEEN LARRY? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: here :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Sep 24 2009, 07:44 AM~15172547
> *:biggrin:  here  :biggrin:
> *



YOU CAN SAY I BEEN HERE AND THERE, BACK HERE............AND SOMEWHERE WAAAAAAY OVER THERE!!LOL!!! :roflmao:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Sep 24 2009, 06:48 AM~15172561
> *YOU CAN SAY I BEEN HERE AND THERE, BACK HERE............AND SOMEWHERE WAAAAAAY OVER THERE!!LOL!!! :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## nicolewh85 (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.trade9shoes.com/


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nicolewh85_@Sep 26 2009, 06:12 PM~15195174
> *http://www.trade9shoes.com/
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

ITS ALL GONNA BE AT "SPIKES BAR & BILLIARDS" 7813 E. GARVEY AVE. ROSEMEAD CA,91770 "OCT 17, 2009" 8 PM TILL ????? ALL DRINKS MAY VARY!!!! COME ON DOWN & HAVE A GREAT TIME ON GET YUR GROOVE ON 2 DA SOUNDS OF "D.J. BUGGSY" ALSO TROPHY GIVEAWAY 2 DA BEST COSTUME!! FLYER CORRECTION...21 & OVER!!  :burn: hno:  :barf:
[/quote]


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> ITS ALL GONNA BE AT "SPIKES BAR & BILLIARDS" 7813 E. GARVEY AVE. ROSEMEAD CA,91770 "OCT 17, 2009" 8 PM TILL ????? ALL DRINKS MAY VARY!!!! COME ON DOWN & HAVE A GREAT TIME ON GET YUR GROOVE ON 2 DA SOUNDS OF "D.J. BUGGSY" ALSO TROPHY GIVEAWAY 2 DA BEST COSTUME!! FLYER CORRECTION...21 & OVER!!  :burn: hno:  :barf:


[/quote]
:dunno: i thought this was a Dukes topic not a Holloween topic :dunno:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:dunno: i thought this was a Dukes topic not a Holloween topic :dunno:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:0 ITA A FREE WEB SITE HOMMIE!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Oct 6 2009, 07:57 PM~15288266
> *:0 ITA A FREE WEB SITE HOMMIE!! :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: that looks like me after a couple haha :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 3 more days till Dukes october cruise night whos comeing out


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Oct 7 2009, 06:34 PM~15296944
> *:biggrin:  3 more days till Dukes october cruise night whos comeing out
> *


SEE YOU SAT HOMIE!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

U COULD SIGN UP AT WWW.MAINSTREETCANOGAPARK.ORG/DIA2K9


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Oct 7 2009, 05:37 PM~15296982
> *SEE YOU SAT HOMIE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

OLDIES S.G.V. WILL BE THERE !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Oct 7 2009, 06:37 PM~15296982
> *SEE YOU SAT HOMIE!
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Oct 8 2009, 08:33 PM~15307801
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


WHAT UP JOHNNY!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Oct 9 2009, 07:18 PM~15315524
> *WHAT UP JOHNNY!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Oct 7 2009, 09:54 PM~15299564
> *OLDIES S.G.V. WILL BE THERE !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

C U LATER HOMIE.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Oct 10 2009, 08:55 AM~15319109
> *C U LATER HOMIE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OHANA WAS THERE REPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks to all the car clubs that came out to kick it i guess everyone else was out in vegas but it was a nice kick back anyways thanks everyone :biggrin: next show is November 14th hope to see evryone back


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Oct 11 2009, 09:23 PM~15328758
> *:biggrin:  thanks to all the car clubs that came out to kick it i guess everyone else was out in vegas but it was a nice kick back anyways thanks everyone  :biggrin:  next show is November 14th hope to see evryone back
> *


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Oct 11 2009, 09:23 PM~15328758
> *:biggrin:  thanks to all the car clubs that came out to kick it i guess everyone else was out in vegas but it was a nice kick back anyways thanks everyone  :biggrin:  next show is November 14th hope to see evryone back
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES JUST TWO MORE WEEKS AND ITS DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW IN CANOGA PARK ON NOV 1ST ALL CARS/TRUCKS AND VANS OUR $5BUCKS AND LOWRIDER BIKES/HARLEYS OUR FREE CANT GO WRONG FOR $5 BUCKS FOR A SHOW ALL AWARDS FOR 30'S-00'S BIKES FULL CUSTOM MILD CUSTOM STREET CUSTOM HOT ROD UNDER CONSTRUCTION BEST HARLEY MOST CLUB MEMBERS AND ALSO CAR MOLDES AND BSET OF SHOW CAR/TRUCK AND BIKE


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 26 2009, 02:41 PM~15472174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thanks Alex :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 26 2009, 03:41 PM~15472174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 26 2009, 02:41 PM~15472174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STYLISTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 29 2009, 08:12 PM~15510163
> *STYLISTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


 Firme :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 29 2009, 03:22 PM~15506938
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Oct 30 2009, 10:52 PM~15520162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up Moose


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: this saturday whos comeing out


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE~


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Nov 10 2009, 10:13 AM~15620492
> *ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE~
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

WE WILL BE TER SAT.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:wave: 



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498986


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE WITH THE FAMILY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Nov 11 2009, 09:21 AM~15632800
> *WE WILL BE TER SAT.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj mateo_@Nov 11 2009, 04:18 PM~15636796
> *YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE WITH THE FAMILY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Today :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: on my way hope to see everyone out there come out and have some fun :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

YESTURDAY AT DUKES


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 15 2009, 10:18 AM~15670479
> *YESTURDAY AT DUKES
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Nov 15 2009, 10:31 AM~15670556
> *:thumbsup:
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE GET READY :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

HAD A GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS, SEE YOU NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Nice pictures 4 Da Love Of Money thanks to everyone that came out it was a cold night had a good time seeing all you homeies see you back next month December 12th for our toy drive with live band playing called Touch The Band Formerly Known As 24/7 everyone come on out bring some toys for the kids and listen to some Firme musica :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Nov 16 2009, 07:42 PM~15684626
> *:biggrin:  Nice pictures 4 Da Love Of Money thanks to everyone that came out it was a cold night had a good time seeing all you homeies see you back next month December 12th for our toy drive  with live band playing called Touch The Band Formerly Known As 24/7 everyone come on out bring some toys for the kids and listen to some Firme musica  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:  December 12th Toy Drive with Live Band Performance by " Touch The Band " formerly known as 24/7 come on out and kick it listen to some Firme Musica and Check out some Firme Ramflas and then go in and eat some some Firme Comida :biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Nov 16 2009, 08:20 PM~15685032
> *:biggrin:  December 12th Toy Drive with Live Band Performance by " Touch The Band " formerly known as 24/7 come on out and kick it listen to some Firme Musica and Check out some Firme Ramflas and then go in and eat some some Firme Comida  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 15 2009, 09:22 AM~15670502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANS FOR THE FLIKAS I WILL SEE U NEXT MONTH


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 16 2009, 08:04 PM~15685649
> *THANS FOR THE FLIKAS I WILL SEE U NEXT MONTH
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Nov 17 2009, 02:59 AM~15688741
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

December 12th will be our 8th annual toy drive i hope to see everyone there bring a gift put a smile on a kids face for Christmas ther will be a live band called " Touch The Band " so come on out come and kick it :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

December 12th will be our 8th annual toy drive i hope to see everyone there bring a gift put a smile on a kids face for Christmas there will be a live band called " Touch The Band " performing so come on out come and kick it :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: " Touch The Band " performing Live December 12 th Dukes Pasadena Toy Drive hope to see everyone out  :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Me and the ROLLERZ from the 818 should be there for the Toy drive Larry.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Nov 22 2009, 11:40 PM~15751010
> *Me and the ROLLERZ from the 818 should be there for the Toy drive Larry.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

IS IT STILL GOING TO HAPPEN, JUST PAST BY A LIL WHILE AGO AND DUKES BURGERS GOT BURN THEY HAVE IT CLOSED


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: trying to find out whats happening let everyone know asap :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 27 2009, 02:39 PM~15798621
> *IS IT STILL GOING TO HAPPEN, JUST PAST BY A LIL WHILE AGO AND DUKES BURGERS GOT BURN THEY HAVE IT CLOSED
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I heard that the damage was minimal. It should be back open by the show. Last I heard Larry was out there trying to fix it himself :0


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

takeing care of my home :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

No magor damage only facework. Inside is fine the Toy Drive will still be on. Please come out to support if there is a cruise night you don't want to miss this is the one. You will be putting a smile on a child's face this christmas‏


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Nov 28 2009, 09:15 PM~15809247
> *No magor damage only facework. Inside is fine the Toy Drive will still be on. Please come out to support if there is a cruise night you don't want to miss this is the one. You will be putting a smile on a child's face this christmas‏
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HIT~N~RUN (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Nov 28 2009, 08:15 PM~15809247
> *No magor damage only facework. Inside is fine the Toy Drive will still be on. Please come out to support if there is a cruise night you don't want to miss this is the one. You will be putting a smile on a child's face this christmas‏
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT CAUSED THE FIRE LARRY??


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Nov 29 2009, 12:47 AM~15811008
> *WHAT CAUSED THE FIRE LARRY??
> *


electrical


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: good looking out 4 Da Love Of Money


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Nov 30 2009, 06:06 PM~15825610
> *:thumbsup: good looking out 4 Da Love Of Money
> *



 , Was going to go eat with the fam bam when i got there seen that it was burn


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 11 more days whos comeing


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

IF I MISSED ANYONE, I APPOLIGIZE & HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!</span>  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIT~N~RUN (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Nov 29 2009, 03:19 PM~15814278
> *electrical
> *


DAM ELECTRICAL...WHO NEEDS LIGHTS OUTSIDE AS LONG AS THE CHILI FRIES ARE STILL BOMB. :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Dec 2 2009, 12:38 AM~15842370
> *DAM ELECTRICAL...WHO NEEDS LIGHTS OUTSIDE AS LONG AS THE CHILI FRIES ARE STILL BOMB. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: na homey lights are still all good it was just that one part but owner says not to worry that the bussiness should be back open for the show so we will see if not then he says we can still use the parking lot so not to worry  got any questions hit me up Larry 626-688-7668


----------



## HIT~N~RUN (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Dec 2 2009, 08:05 AM~15843885
> *:biggrin:  na homey lights are still all good it was just that one part but owner says not to worry that the bussiness should be back open for the show so we will see if not then he says we can still use the parking lot so not to worry    got any questions hit me up Larry 626-688-7668
> *


RIGHT ON LARRY THANKS BRO..


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Dec 2 2009, 10:23 PM~15855402
> *RIGHT ON LARRY THANKS BRO..
> *


  dont know if your interested in our New Years Bash January 16th tickets on pre sale price of $15 per person till Dec. 12th then they go up to $20 after the band thats performing at our toy drive " Touch The Band " will be playing at our New Years Bash to let me know i have tickets


----------



## HIT~N~RUN (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Dec 3 2009, 06:54 AM~15856908
> *  dont know if your interested in our New Years Bash January 16th tickets on pre sale price of $15 per person till Dec. 12th then they go up to $20 after the band thats performing at our toy drive " Touch The Band " will be playing at our New Years Bash to let me know i have tickets
> *


WILL DO, THANKS AGAIN


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Dec 6 2009, 11:22 PM~15895956
> *WILL DO, THANKS AGAIN
> *


 :biggrin: anytime :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I also got Duke's Tickets for the Dance in the IE if anyone needs any!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: lets prey that it dont rain "Mr Night Owl " Tonny Allen will be performing at our toy drive to wow two great things to bring a smile to a kids face this Christmas so everyone prey :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:tears: :angel: please no rain please


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Dec 9 2009, 10:36 PM~15933204
> *:tears:  :angel: please no rain please
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 10 2009, 10:10 PM~15943987
> *:thumbsup:
> *


2X :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Whats up Together


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :angry: Ok since we all know it is gonna Rain what does everyone say about haveing the Toy Drive next Sunday December 20th @ 2pm-7 its supposed to be a nice day so let me know what you you think jente thanks . :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

NEXT SUNDAY SOUNDS GOOD.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Dec 12 2009, 09:57 AM~15958788
> *NEXT SUNDAY SOUNDS GOOD.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


  Thanks Oldies :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

That would be good.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Dec 12 2009, 10:32 AM~15958979
> *That would be good.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Dec 12 2009, 09:09 AM~15958492
> *:biggrin:  :angry:  SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE. THE COUNCIL WILL BE THERE.</span> *


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Dec 12 2009, 10:09 AM~15958492
> *:biggrin:  :angry:  Ok since we all know it is gonna Rain what does everyone say about haveing the Toy Drive next Sunday December 20th @ 2pm-7 its supposed to be a nice day so let me know what you you think jente thanks .  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Dec 12 2009, 10:09 AM~15958492
> *:biggrin:  :angry:  Ok since we all know it is gonna Rain what does everyone say about haveing the Toy Drive next Sunday December 20th @ 2pm-7 its supposed to be a nice day so let me know what you you think jente thanks .  :biggrin:
> *



yeah sounds good i just took a shower at a car show right know so yeah lets have it next week :thumbsup:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Dec 12 2009, 11:27 AM~15959460
> *SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE. THE COUNCIL WILL BE THERE.
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Council


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Dec 12 2009, 12:55 PM~15960093
> *:thumbsup: SOUNDS GOOD
> *


 :biggrin: Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Dec 12 2009, 03:36 PM~15961286
> *yeah sounds good i just took a shower at a car show right know so yeah lets have it next week :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Gracias Antique Style :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Dec 12 2009, 03:23 PM~15961198
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Gracias One Bad Creation :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Sunday December 20th @ 2pm-7 hope you all can make it all toys this year will be Donated to Shields For Families  :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

Q-VO DUKES, TECHNIQUES C.C. WILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO SUPPORT YOUR TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW, WITH OUT A DOUGHT CAMARADAS.... MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FROM BIG CLOWNY, TECHNIQUES C.C. LOS ANGELES.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 14 2009, 09:01 AM~15976406
> *Q-VO DUKES, TECHNIQUES C.C. WILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO SUPPORT  YOUR TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW, WITH OUT A DOUGHT CAMARADAS....  MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FROM BIG CLOWNY, TECHNIQUES C.C. LOS ANGELES.... :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------

